# Working on the costa this summer?



## eireguy_24 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all

I have just arrived on the costa del sol(benalmadena) for a summer of fun..and some barwork! im on my own so if theres anyone else in the same boat let me know, beer buddies rock!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

eireguy_24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just arrived on the costa del sol(benalmadena) for a summer of fun..and some barwork! im on my own so if theres anyone else in the same boat let me know, beer buddies rock!



Have fun!
Hope you find some work


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hope you have a fun time. What I´d really like to know, is how you find the job hunting. We always seem to tell people on here that work is hard to come by and bar work tends to be unreliable and poorly paid. That seems to be the current opinion, so if you could tell us how you get on it would be really helpful!! If you find it easy I might get my butt down there and see what I can get!!

Good luck and enjoy 

Jo xxx


----------



## eireguy_24 (Mar 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hope you have a fun time. What I´d really like to know, is how you find the job hunting. We always seem to tell people on here that work is hard to come by and bar work tends to be unreliable and poorly paid. That seems to be the current opinion, so if you could tell us how you get on it would be really helpful!! If you find it easy I might get my butt down there and see what I can get!!
> 
> Good luck and enjoy
> 
> Jo xxx


got some barwork,pay is pretty poor but can have as many hours as i want so i guess work hard and then reap the benefits come pay day!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eireguy_24 said:


> got some barwork,pay is pretty poor but can have as many hours as i want so i guess work hard and then reap the benefits come pay day!



Thats brill! Was it easy to get? Obviously there are jobs around then. 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent news but most strange as I was talking to a couple of young Swedes yesterday who claimed that they had walked the streets of Mijas Costa and Fuengirola for nearly a whole week with nothing concrete - despite speaking 4 languages fluently. How can they speak Spanish sooooooooo well and yet neither have ever lived here permanently? Life is not fair.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

But its not just down to languages is it. Personality, looks, tenacity, experience all play a part and of course compatibility, which matters depending on the type and style of bar as someone said to me "Lo que cura a una persona, mata a otra "!! LOL

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed but these two were "lookers", vivacious and had been walking the streets for almost a week. Wonder who said that to you?


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I ask what is the script with all the tele sales jobs that you see advertised on the Costa del Sol. Why are there so many, are they a con and how come most of them don't require you to speak Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Can I ask what is the script with all the tele sales jobs that you see advertised on the Costa del Sol. Why are there so many, are they a con and how come most of them don't require you to speak Spanish.


Yes, I´ve applied and had a couple. The first one I stayed for two weeks and the second was so disorganised I only stayed for the morning. 

The "cons" are that they all appear to be commission only, so if you dont get a sale then you dont get paid and because they expect a high turn over of staff, they really dont bother to train or even familiarise you with whatever it is you´re selling. You´re literally given a phone and a sheet of paper with basic info on it, a list of phone numbers and left there to get on with it! As I say I stayed on at one for two weeks, I made 60€ in those two weeks and maybe I could have stuck it out and earned more, but I wasnt comfortable that what I was selling was genuine?????,I also felt there was no company back up or policies. And I was in a small office with four other people, no windows and no air con from 9am - 2pm then 4pm til 6pm !!!!!!!!. I also found that cos I didnt really know about what I was selling I was either having to ask my colleagues, who didnt really know either or lie!

Selling is a numbers game, the more calls you make the higher chance there is of selling, So you sit there dialling, number after number and plough through the list you´ve been given, mind numbing stuff!. Most of these you see advertised dont need Spanish cos they use a VOIP phone system and you´re phoning the UK, the people you speak to on the other end of the phone dont even know that you´re in sunny Spain!!!

I was involved in sales in the UK when I was younger so I kind of know the "drill" and I found the two I tried here very unprofessional.

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, I´ve applied and had a couple. The first one I stayed for two weeks and the second was so disorganised I only stayed for the morning.
> 
> The "cons" are that they all appear to be commission only, so if you dont get a sale then you dont get paid and because they expect a high turn over of staff, they really dont bother to train or even familiarise you with whatever it is you´re selling. You´re literally given a phone and a sheet of paper with basic info on it, a list of phone numbers and left there to get on with it! As I say I stayed on at one for two weeks, I made 60€ in those two weeks and maybe I could have stuck it out and earned more, but I wasnt comfortable that what I was selling was genuine?????,I also felt there was no company back up or policies. And I was in a small office with four other people, no windows and no air con from 9am - 2pm then 4pm til 6pm !!!!!!!!. I also found that cos I didnt really know about what I was selling I was either having to ask my colleagues, who didnt really know either or lie!
> 
> ...



Hi
Ive worked in a couple of offices on the coast where Telemarketing was involved - I worked for a small real estate company when I first came here 5 years ago and it was ok - all clients were from exhibitions etc so now cold calling and I always got paid, was on a contract and full salary. I left there to join a larger company and stayed for almost 3 years - full contract, always paid on time etc - was not a telemarketer there but we had approx 30 TMs working for us - some were salaried, some were comm only .- they had a choice and some opted for comms only because if they were good at what they did they earnt a lot more . So my own experiences have been pretty good .. BUT a lot of friends and my husband have had bad luck! working cold calling, not being paid, ****ty product etc ..... I would advise not responding to the little unboxed ads promising all sorts of things because its rarely a reality. Some of the bigger companies can be just as bad to be honest - unfortunately you sometimes get burned, and the longer you are here and actively in the market for work you will get to know those to avoid and those to trust (not a lot of anything around at the moment)
The language question is because generally they are marketing to the UK and therefore speaking English.
Good luck if you are job hunting !!


----------

